# Incoming Puppy :)! Need help with name!



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I like Abby, Echo, Honey, Ruby, Ginger, Casey, Daisy, and Jasmine. Those are some of my favorite names for girls.


----------



## geoff_rey (Aug 5, 2008)

jwemt81 said:


> I like Abby, Echo, Honey, Ruby, Ginger, Casey, Daisy, and Jasmine. Those are some of my favorite names for girls.


Thank you very much for the names.

We are going to make a list of names and have then narrow it down. 

Choosing a name is so hard!


----------



## sasha's mum (Nov 24, 2008)

*incoming puppy*

Hi
You must be so looking forward to getting your new puppy, i cant believe i have had mine for 8 weeks now the time has gone so fast, i have called her Sasha, :smooch:

```
[YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]
```


----------



## GoldenLover1 (Dec 28, 2008)

I really like the names Lilly, Sarah, Molly, Bella, Libby, Karma, Kalee, Whitney, Hayden, and Holly.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulations on your puppy! Dichi Goldens is going to be well-represented on GRF.
I like nongirlie place names for puppies: Baylor, Colby, Denver, London, Denali, Camden,Boston, Ireland. Also simple pretty nature names like May, June, Robin, Phoebe, Star,Lake, Lark, River, Blossom, Storm, Rosie, Dahlia, Posey,Tulip, Trillium(Trilly,Tilly),Lacey.


----------



## geoff_rey (Aug 5, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Congratulations on your puppy! Dichi Goldens is going to be well-represented on GRF.
> I like nongirlie place names for puppies: Baylor, Colby, Denver, London, Denali, Camden,Boston, Ireland. Also simple pretty nature names like May, June, Robin, Phoebe, Star,Lake, Lark, River, Blossom, Storm, Rosie, Dahlia, Posey,Tulip, Trillium(Trilly,Tilly),Lacey.


I like the names that sound boyish kind of like Storm.

Hmm... we'll see.

Thanks for the list as well and thank you for the congrats!


----------



## sasha's mum (Nov 24, 2008)

this is sasha at 8 weeks and now at 16 weeks what a difference 8 weeks makes


----------



## ems (Dec 12, 2008)

geoff_rey said:


> I like the names that sound boyish kind of like Storm.
> 
> Hmm... we'll see.
> 
> Thanks for the list as well and thank you for the congrats!


Lightening, Flash, Bolt, Bullet, Rumble, I too like Storm look forward to hearing what you call the pup.

Question??? American spellings V UK spelling **** = Blast here. Dam = Mother or am I being thick?


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

*Girl Names*



Ljilly28 said:


> Congratulations on your puppy! Dichi Goldens is going to be well-represented on GRF.
> I like nongirlie place names for puppies: Baylor, Colby, Denver, London, Denali, Camden,Boston, Ireland. Also simple pretty nature names like May, June, Robin, Phoebe, Star,Lake, Lark, River, Blossom, Storm, Rosie, Dahlia, Posey,Tulip, Trillium(Trilly,Tilly),Lacey.


I really like the name Lacey, especially if she will have a lot of feathering when she is grown up.


----------



## Cratemail (Nov 6, 2008)

Congratulations to you and your family! Such beautiful dogs at Dichi, I'm sure you enjoyed your visit. One of the names that we were thinking about for our new male puppy was "Payton" but the family voted against it, saying it sounded to feminine. Back to the name list for us (pick up our new boy on 1/5/09)!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Dichi's Legendary Traffic Jam "Jammer"


----------



## geoff_rey (Aug 5, 2008)

Thank you everyone for all the comments and the names!



Cratemail said:


> Congratulations to you and your family! Such beautiful dogs at Dichi, I'm sure you enjoyed your visit. One of the names that we were thinking about for our new male puppy was "Payton" but the family voted against it, saying it sounded to feminine. Back to the name list for us (pick up our new boy on 1/5/09)!


Congratulations on your new boy.


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey Geoff speaking of names, my son's name is also Geoff!


----------



## geoff_rey (Aug 5, 2008)

GRZ said:


> Hey Geoff speaking of names, my son's name is also Geoff!


Heh, awesome!


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah, he got over people calling him Gee-Off a long time ago! 

Okay, sorry for the slight hijack, back to puppy names!


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

For a girl I like
Piper, Poppy and Falon


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Taking both the dam and sire into consideration

Dichi's Legendary Driver - Danika


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

AmbikaGR said:


> Taking both the dam and sire into consideration
> 
> Dichi's Legendary Driver - Danika


I like that! Dani for short...very cute. I was thinking Skye, or Torni (tornado) since geoff rey liked storm...but then be careful, she might live up to her name. I think Hank said that before

My niece's husband is Geoff. We tease him and call him Gee- Off too. They're dealing with their very own Marley right now.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

AmbikaGR said:


> Taking both the dam and sire into consideration
> 
> Dichi's Legendary Driver - Danika



Ooh! I love it. Very clever! :yes:


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Congratulations on your new puppy! I am glad you enjoyed your visit with Dick and Chris. I have always loved the way Shelby looks, she is such a beauty. I don't have any good names for you but it looks like you have plenty of help. Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## SamFox (Apr 7, 2008)

I can't wait to see your new little girl, her parents sure are pretty!

I was thinking along the same lines as Hank...using the parents great names. What about a legendary car?

Mercedes, Shelby, Vette, Carrera, Barracuda (Cuda), Lamborghini (Ghini), Camaro (Cam, Cami), Mach 1 (Machi), Jaguar (Jag), Cabriolet (Cabi, Rio), Lotus.

I'm not great at full registered names, sorry!


----------



## CindyZ (Nov 29, 2008)

I like Belle and wanted to name Bacardi that, but Bailey, gets shortened to Bail now and then and I thought it would be confusing to them. I was going by the season and trying to come up with Christmas type names.
Joy, Holly, Star, 

Now wait.. and we named her Bacardi? hmmm.. guess I was drinking that day. Lmao.. and I don't drink. ANYWAY... Congrats on the pup.


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

Congrats on your new puppy =) Some names I like are: Belle, Star, Sweetie, Bria, Paris.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

AmbikaGR said:


> Taking both the dam and sire into consideration
> 
> Dichi's Legendary Driver - Danika


Love it! I also like SC's suggestion. Congratulations on the new puppy!


----------

